# Moving to Zakynthos ?



## glt (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife and I love Zakynthos and spent the past few weeks there on vacation in Kalamaki ( its not our first time on Zakynthos ).

We are now very interested in either moving there permanently, or at least buying or renting a property there to vist as often as possible.

What are the employnment possibilites on the island ? what happens in the winter season ? does anyone have any good contact people for us for work or properties etc.. ?

any tips, info and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

glt said:


> My wife and I love Zakynthos and spent the past few weeks there on vacation in Kalamaki ( its not our first time on Zakynthos ).
> 
> We are now very interested in either moving there permanently, or at least buying or renting a property there to vist as often as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi, as we are the process of relocating there I will give you some info we discovered. For rental properties there, word of mouth is the best bet, as they aren't many advertised on the internet. Local papers have them, but unless you can read greek, would be nigh on impossible to understand. Jobs are seasonal, May to October and are hard 7 days a week and mostly tourist related and for little pay. In the winter most of the island closes down and most of the Greeks go back to mainland Greece. My suggestion would e to go in the off peak season and see for yourself, as there is a major difference. We did and we are still going, so although it sounds bad there are the positives, like sun, sea and lifestyle.

Have fun, but be careful. Gary


----------



## glt (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Gary ! ( Im called Garry too 

Thanx for your info, I would love to stay in touch with you and hear how it all goes etc....as who knows what the future may bring 
I am sat looking through all the "last minute flights and holidays" to see if I can get there again soon ( I just got back last week 
When do the flights stop running ? as I heard that the airport closes at some point ?

Good luck with everything and I look forward to hearing more from you.
Kind Regards
GLT




Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> Hi, as we are the process of relocating there I will give you some info we discovered. For rental properties there, word of mouth is the best bet, as they aren't many advertised on the internet. Local papers have them, but unless you can read greek, would be nigh on impossible to understand. Jobs are seasonal, May to October and are hard 7 days a week and mostly tourist related and for little pay. In the winter most of the island closes down and most of the Greeks go back to mainland Greece. My suggestion would e to go in the off peak season and see for yourself, as there is a major difference. We did and we are still going, so although it sounds bad there are the positives, like sun, sea and lifestyle.
> 
> Have fun, but be careful. Gary


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Garry. The airport closes to international flights in October (but you can get a domestic flight from Athens cheap enough with Olympic air) till may. I got back from there 2 days ago. We had 3 kids to consider into our move, but even considering them first, we still couldn't think of any serious reasons why not. A lot of people sound like they are trying to put people off, but they are a lot of serious considerations to take, especially with kids involved. You have to work 2 summers before you get the winter allowance there, so the first winter is hard. There is work in the winter but harder to find if you can't speak the lingo. I am driving there and my wife and kids are flying to Athens then getting a connecting flight to Zante. We decided on March time but have already arranged accommodation and will have enough savings until my job starts. I can see the stress and strain ahead but we also can see the reward too.

Gary


----------



## glt (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Again 
Yes we have two kids too, so we are in pretty much the same position. I left England 20+ years ago and have lived elsewhere but love Zante and the idea of living there.
What do you mean the "winter allowance" ? ( sorry but I am a comlete novice 
What kind of job will you be doing there ? Do you speak Greek ?
What kind of price are we talking about regarding the flights from Athens to Zante ?
Sorry if i am asking loads of questions and hope you dont mind too much, but Im just trying to find out as much as possible from you as you are obviously quite a few steps infront of me 

Kind Regards
Garry


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

glt said:


> Hi Again
> Yes we have two kids too, so we are in pretty much the same position. I left England 20+ years ago and have lived elsewhere but love Zante and the idea of living there.
> What do you mean the "winter allowance" ? ( sorry but I am a comlete novice
> What kind of job will you be doing there ? Do you speak Greek ?
> ...


Hi  The winter allowance (IKA) is like a benefit system, so in the winter when there is no work you still get an income. This also gives you health entitlement etc zanteconnect website has the full low down on this. The main problem with this is that not all employers will offer it, and some that do pay lower wages. We worked on the principle of taking some savings to cover us for the first winter and finding employers that pay IKA so in the 2nd winter we would be okay for money. Not all greekspay it, cos not all greeks pay tax!!! 

Gaz


----------



## glt (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok thanxs for that info, its good to know. I look forward to hearing how you get on with everything.

Regards
Garry



Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> Hi  The winter allowance (IKA) is like a benefit system, so in the winter when there is no work you still get an income. This also gives you health entitlement etc zanteconnect website has the full low down on this. The main problem with this is that not all employers will offer it, and some that do pay lower wages. We worked on the principle of taking some savings to cover us for the first winter and finding employers that pay IKA so in the 2nd winter we would be okay for money. Not all greekspay it, cos not all greeks pay tax!!!
> 
> Gaz


----------



## glt (Aug 20, 2010)

*Book again ! *

Ive just been back a week and Ive just booked to come over again in September


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

glt said:


> Ive just been back a week and Ive just booked to come over again in September


Nice one! Wish I had that opportunity. Say hi to Leigh and Paula in the rose and crown for me lol. Where are you staying in September?

Gary


----------



## glt (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Gary
Unfortunately we will be in Laganas this time ( its was a last minute flight/trip and it was all that was left ) But I will hire a Quad and spend most days in Kalamaki 




Mr ambitious (Gary) said:


> Nice one! Wish I had that opportunity. Say hi to Leigh and Paula in the rose and crown for me lol. Where are you staying in September?
> 
> Gary


----------



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

glt said:


> Hi Gary
> Unfortunately we will be in Laganas this time ( its was a last minute flight/trip and it was all that was left ) But I will hire a Quad and spend most days in Kalamaki


Have seen a cheapy to Laganas for £150 but would be a scrape. Will leave it till next year I think. Have a nice time, most of the Laganites will have returned home I think lol, not that anything can spoil a holiday there!!

Gary


----------

